# How's the riding in Stuttgart?



## ????? (Jan 29, 2008)

I might be doing a summer internship in Stuttgart, Germany and was wondering what the riding is like in the area and what bike you would recommend I bring. I have a road bike, 8" travel downhill bike, and 5" travel xc/trail bike. I will only be able to bring one and if lift access is close enough, I would consider just bringing the downhill bike... unless the xc trails around Stuttgart are really nice.


----------



## dreamflow (Oct 23, 2008)

Thats a hard question. Here are some really nice Trails and 65km to Bikepark Bad Wildbad. Bring both, Trail and DH-Bike. If its impossible, bring the Trail-Bike and rent a DH Bike in Bad Wildbad.

Bad Wildbad with lift access





Trail on the hills of stuttgart, with subway access direct from the city 





Some Trails without Lift acess


----------



## Buzz Lightyear (Jun 28, 2009)

I will be moving to Stuttgart shortly for one year. I saw the links for the trails, which look great, but can anyone comment on general riding? I'm hoping to commute, depending on where I live. Are there bike lanes/paths, special requirements, etc.? I'll be riding my SS Karate Monkey, so I'd like to know how bad the hills are too. Thanks.


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

Been very often in Stuttgart but never been biking there. 
I would look for the fastest way out - the traffic is dense and bike lanes are only in the more flat areas near Neckar river, but not uphill where you want to go. 
Singlespeed with 2:1 should work uphill. But in the traffic you definitely need big gears.

Here is an interactive google based bike lane map:
http://efa.vvs.de/bike/XSLT_TRIP_REQUEST2?language=en

This is the Stuttgart area subforum:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=94


----------



## Buzz Lightyear (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info and the link, I appreciate it.


----------



## chaphob (Dec 16, 2007)

*Stuttgart area*

Hi,

I would also recommend the XC bike. You will be close to the Black Forest and there is a fair amount of climbing to be done on the trails. Take a look at the Bad Liebenzell area too. There are some nice loops there! Have fun!


----------



## Jwiz (Feb 3, 2010)

I live near Stuttgart,about 50km away, and would recomend the XC. In the area here if ya wanna do some MTB'ing ya have to climb a hill  (Necar vally). The bike lanes are actually quite good in Germany,but as every thing here riding on the streets is regulated: Ya have to have a dynamo light,rear light,reflectors ect. I myself have never been stopped for having only battery lights on me MTB though.There is also in the state of BW a 2 meter rule that says you can only bike on a path that is at least 2m wide  but that dosent keep us off the trails here :thumbsup: 
Of course once here ya have some really good spots to bike,like the Black Forest as already said,and the train network is great and biker friendly.Of course if in any way possible one should hit Garda Lake in Italy,thats MTB heaven!!!


----------

